# Best OH cube



## Mike Crozack (Apr 5, 2011)

I just started OH a few days ago, I have big hands but like a smaller cube in my hands, but if i could get a hold on a good OH cube thats normal sized i would use it.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing, except that I started OH more than a few days ago.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 5, 2011)

Guhong. I pretty much hate everything else.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Guhong. I pretty much hate everything else.


 
^.


----------



## Kian (Apr 5, 2011)

I like my F II better than any Guhong I've tried for OH, though I use the Guhong for 2H. It's just my personal preference, though, I don't suppose it's the best for everyone by any means.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, another weird name for the Alpha mini poping out.

I don't understand how people came up with all these variations....

It's called *Alpha mini*, or mini Alpha, or whatever as long as it's just *Alpha* and *mini* (just these two words +the measurement; e.x. "Alpha mini 5.2", or "miniA 4.6". Any variation is fine as long as it's correct). 

NOT A-V, or "memory", or mircowave, or whatever crap it's being referred as out there on youtube.


ON-TOPIC:
Alpha Haiyan is the best (in my opinion) for OH.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kian said:


> I like my F II better than any Guhong I've tried for OH, though I use the Guhong for 2H. It's just my personal preference, though, I don't suppose it's the best for everyone by any means.


 
Have you felt Phil Yu's?

I also like mine, though Phils' is the best I've ever felt by far.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you use a cube that has smaller edges&corners then the centers on OH in a competition?
Or do all cubies need to be the same size?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 6, 2011)

I use AV-f. I lubed the core with jigaloo and it turns super well and never locks-up (I have tryed F-II, Guhong, Lingyun, mini type A(52mm), c4y, ghosthand 1&2, maybe more?...)

No other option in the poll? 

EDIT: I average about 30 seconds btw


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 6, 2011)

at first I was using a mini Alpha (52mm) but it doesnt reverse corner cut at all so I use a Guhong right now. I love it but it took a while to get used to the size. I put mine really loose.


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 7, 2011)

lingyun is definetely better than F II.not sure about guhong though.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2011)

LingYun. (Tim McMahon's LingYun to be precise)


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 8, 2011)

im using a linyung which i love for OH i avg 28ish with it so yeah....


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2011)

I personally use a F-II, but the "best" OH cubes I've ever felt were Jeremy's Lingyun and Max's micro(?) type A. 
It really depends on your style. As long as you have a "controllable" cube you should be fine for a while.
I've met kids at competitions who claim that they have a cube that is AMAZING for OH just because it's insanely loose, which is dumb lol.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 8, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I personally use a F-II, but the "best" OH cubes I've ever felt were Jeremy's Lingyun and Max's micro(?) type A.
> It really depends on your style. As long as you have a "controllable" cube you should be fine for a while.
> I've met kids at competitions who claim that they have a cube that is AMAZING for OH just because it's insanely loose, which is dumb lol.


 
Felt Phil Yu's?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah. It's very loose because my hand is very small.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I've tried using a guhong for OH and I hate it. I find it way too smooth so I have no control. I tried fussing with the tension but couldn't find a happy medium between too tight and too loose. I absolutely love AVs for OH though. less friction than an F2 but have a crispy, clicky feel, that makes them very controllable. btw, I use an F2 for 2H.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 8, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I personally use a F-II, but the "best" OH cubes I've ever felt were Jeremy's Lingyun and Max's micro(?) type A.
> It really depends on your style. As long as you have a "controllable" cube you should be fine for a while.
> I've met kids at competitions who claim that they have a cube that is AMAZING for OH just because it's insanely loose, which is dumb lol.


 


RyanReese09 said:


> Felt Phil Yu's?



I wasn't arguing that loose cubes are bad for OH. I was merely referring to kids who aren't into OH that just assume the looser the cube, the better it is for OH solving.
I do remember trying Phil's cube, but don't particularly remember exactly what it felt like. I'm sure it is indeed quite good though.


----------



## teller (Apr 8, 2011)

FWIW, I always use my Haiyan Memory for OH (normally F-II main).


----------



## Shortey (Apr 8, 2011)

AV's and GuHongs are pretty nice. The old LingYuns are amazing iirc.


----------



## MEn (Apr 8, 2011)

best thing I've ever felt.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I wasn't arguing that loose cubes are bad for OH. I was merely referring to kids who aren't into OH that just assume the looser the cube, the better it is for OH solving.
> I do remember trying Phil's cube, but don't particularly remember exactly what it felt like. I'm sure it is indeed quite good though.


I didn't mean at all to insinuate (if you were thinking this) that I thought that you thought OH cubes that were loose were bad. Was just an honest question .

Phils cube is the smoothest and fastest OH cube I've ever felt, and I'd give a limb (besides my left arm) for it.

I do agree with the loose cubes being bad, it gets to the point where control is impossible, and it also will pop much more.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

Micro Alpha. Hopfully by Sophomore, my hands will be big enough for an F-II/any regular sized good cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2011)

You should have put an "other" option in the poll


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 15, 2011)

What would you have voted for?


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 15, 2011)

F-II It has a good size, the roundish shape makes it easy to turn and comfortable. It is really easy control and you can easily cut corners with little trouble (with your pinky finger for example) and doesn't tend to get any lock-ups.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 15, 2011)

Whichever is best for the Roux table-abuse thing... lol

It doesn't seem to be mentioned, but I'm pretty fond of my Mf8 Legend, both for OH and 2H...


----------



## timeless (Jul 9, 2011)

Shortey said:


> AV's and GuHongs are pretty nice. The old LingYuns are amazing iirc.


 
what do u mean old lingyun? they arent that old


----------



## Bilbo7 (Jun 10, 2015)

Engberg91 said:


> Can you use a cube that has smaller edges&corners then the centers on OH in a competition?
> Or do all cubies need to be the same size?


Would that work because if the cubies were smaller it would lock up and wouldn't turn?


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jun 10, 2015)

Probably not


----------



## josh42732 (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow way to revive an old thread. 

anyway, I would choose Aolong V1, but that's not an option. Great turning, has a lot of tolerance, and just overall a good cube.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 10, 2015)

Dayan 55mm zhanchi is OP


----------



## molarmanful (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone tried using a Moyu Liying? I find that the Liying is actually rather nice for OH.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 16, 2015)

For me the best so far is my Moyu Weilong v2. It's effortless to turn and maintains the square shape well enough. It's so fast, though, that I overshoot at times causing lockups but I'm just starting with OH (barely sub-minute) so I'm not the best reference out there.

For 2H I tend to prefer slower cubes (my main 2H is a YJ Chilong) because that prevents my inaccuracies but I have left my Weilong in that too-fast set-up just for OH. I also have a Weilong Mini but it is not nearly as fast and, as my hands are big enough, I prefer the full size cube.

I also have an Aolong v1 that I don't use since I changed to the Chilong. I think I should try to set it up and lube it to try OH with it and see how it goes.


----------



## Berd (Jun 16, 2015)

I really like the 50mm zhanchi, very easy to hold!


----------



## Username (Jun 16, 2015)

55mm zhanchi all the way


----------



## LeonardoBonanno (Jun 17, 2015)

I used my 56 mm Cong's Design Yueying and am getting a weilong v2 soon. It is actually surprisingly good for oh on tight tensions.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 17, 2015)

Berd said:


> I really like the 50mm zhanchi, very easy to hold!



I'm with you on this one. I started with a mini Weilong, but got the 50mm Zanchi just to try it, and absolutely love it now. My tps is so much better than with the Weilong.


----------

